# Typing centres ID card



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

So I go to Al jafliya, out of 4 typing centres only one is doing ID card applications no system no ticketing system exactly what was expected, 

Then get told come back after 5 pm lol 

Anyone know what times these places open and if its worth going and waiting at the opening times or are there any typing centres that seem less busy?


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

We went to the 'On Time' typing centre in Block 12 at Knowledge Village, having filled in the requisite form beforehand. Handed over with passport, got told to come back in an hour. Returned in an hour and then went upstairs to the Identity Authority office, and got photograped and fingerprinted. All done in under 3 hours, and the card turned up about 10 days later.

They open at 7.30, and when we got there at around 8 we had to queue for about 5 mins, that was it.

Hope this helps


----------



## dubaidreams (Apr 17, 2012)

Robajob said:


> We went to the 'On Time' typing centre in Block 12 at Knowledge Village, having filled in the requisite form beforehand. Handed over with passport, got told to come back in an hour. Returned in an hour and then went upstairs to the Identity Authority office, and got photograped and fingerprinted. All done in under 3 hours, and the card turned up about 10 days later.
> 
> They open at 7.30, and when we got there at around 8 we had to queue for about 5 mins, that was it.
> 
> Hope this helps


How much does it cost to get this sorted out please


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

dubaidreams said:


> How much does it cost to get this sorted out please


270 DHS per person in total for typing fee and ID card fees


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

270dhs if it is for a 2 year visa, 370dhs for a 3 year (my wife got another 3 year visa from DIFC, odd I know)


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

So went to Mazaya centre, main entrance on the right, get there for 9 and wait for the guys to arrive they will do it while you wait, there is another typing office inside but they want you to leave the passport which i was not prepared to do. 

Anyway already have my appointment for July? Will they still fine me? Or do i have to actually have the card by june 1st?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Pete C said:


> So went to Mazaya centre, main entrance on the right, get there for 9 and wait for the guys to arrive they will do it while you wait, there is another typing office inside but they want you to leave the passport which i was not prepared to do.
> 
> Anyway already have my appointment for July? Will they still fine me? Or do i have to actually have the card by june 1st?


As long as you have applied it is fine (you don't have to have the physical card with you on June 1st)


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

rsinner said:


> As long as you have applied it is fine (you don't have to have the physical card with you on June 1st)


Is it also true that people whose visas expire before end of this year ,can apply for their new ID cards upon renewal of their UAE visas without being fined ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> Is it also true that people whose visas expire before end of this year ,can apply for their new ID cards upon renewal of their UAE visas without being fined ?


Thats correct.


----------

